# Our 1st van



## cavy (Feb 16, 2013)

Couple of pics of Our first van bought in march 2010. Bought on the cheap as an mot fail needing some welding. 1.6 petrol not much go with it but great van to start us on our camper van travels!

Pics of our next van to follow


----------



## DUGGIESMURF (Feb 16, 2013)

*first van*

that looks like inverbervie site ?  the good thing about your van the old ford engine is good ,as you can fit any old ford engine in it ,,
if its wind and water tight it will do fine
go for full membership its worth it


----------



## dave and mary (Feb 17, 2013)

I think it looks great, The main thing is that you can get away and have fun. And remember people in the big posh vans can only do the same as you wash, cook and sleep lol. Enjoy it hope we meet up some time. :drive:  :drive:


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Nice van


----------



## red ted (Feb 17, 2013)

*Nice van*



cavy said:


> Couple of pics of Our first van bought in march 2010. Bought on the cheap as an mot fail needing some welding. 1.6 petrol not much go with it but great van to start us on our camper van travels!
> 
> Pics of our next van to follow
> 
> View attachment 11681View attachment 11682View attachment 11683



We have a custom built ldv van, witch a has a ford engine. We have been out three times this year so far. We have been  lovely and warm, (I added some insulation last year). 
Your van looks great. ?? Where  were you staying in the picture with the table and chairs.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice tidy van!

I'd have been quite happy with one like that - in fact was looking for one, but couldn't find one without heaps of tin weevil around the rear suspension hangars etc - every one I saw was bad - too bad for me to tackle.  Been told since that the LWB ones don't suffer as much as they were made in a different factory to the SWB.

Like you and RedTed above I liked the Tranny reliable running gear, and got an LDV myself in November instead (less tin weevil believe it or not!).

Have Fun!


----------



## cavy (Feb 20, 2013)

DUGGIESMURF said:


> that looks like inverbervie site ?



Yes it is bervie site, well spotted! love this site and visit a least 6 times a year


----------



## cavy (Feb 20, 2013)

dave and mary said:


> I think it looks great, The main thing is that you can get away and have fun. And remember people in the big posh vans can only do the same as you wash, cook and sleep lol. Enjoy it hope we meet up some time. :drive:  :drive:



It was a great taster van to see if we would enjoy the lifestyle (which of coarse we do). Kept the van for 6 months then bought a ducato panel van conversion (pics to follow) then upgraded again this year to a coachbuilt with all mod cons


----------



## cavy (Feb 20, 2013)

GRWXJR said:


> Nice tidy van!
> 
> I liked the Tranny reliable running gear, and got an LDV myself in November instead (less tin weevil believe it or not!).
> 
> Have Fun!



Very robust the ldv's and very underated! Dont know why they get over looked by folk cause they make great conversion vans


----------



## cavy (Feb 20, 2013)

red ted said:


> Where  were you staying in the picture with the table and chairs.



Inverbervie, About 30 miles south of aberdeen. Great little site right on beach front


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 24, 2013)

Love the exterior colour scheme on the van.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice van mate and I loved the duck picture.


----------

